# Story Idea



## cokenpepsirthesame (Nov 21, 2005)

I was watching the news the other day and their was this segment on how a lot of truck drivers are fat and how this one guy gained 20 pounds in his first 4 months on the job. Its just an idea if it jogs anyones mind.


----------



## billedmeup (Nov 21, 2005)

A story like that has been posted but I don't remember the title. It might be called the New Recruit or New Salesman or maybe Rules of the Road. A fat trucker or travelling salesman gets a skinny new partner. They stop at all the truck stops and chow down. Soon the young kid is sporting a big belly.


----------



## cokenpepsirthesame (Nov 21, 2005)

I used the new google search on the dimensions story section, I couldn't find it. Maybe I should write one.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember that story too - the young guy is soon huge! I thought it was called something like "Wide Load" but I can't seem to find it either.

But I do feel inspired to write something...


----------



## cokenpepsirthesame (Nov 23, 2005)

maybe someone should email the webmaster and see if that guy knows anything. I searched the website for an email address but i couldn't find one.


----------

